# Duallist pedals.



## Tukaar (Jul 23, 2008)

Duallist single foot double pedals. Your thoughts?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2008)

I hear they're very awkward to play, and that it takes getting used to. I would think the time would be better spent just improving your double bass  But I'm sure you could use it for weird patterns and stuff that you might not be able to achieve on a regular pedal. It's a tool like anything else, it could be used as a crutch or as something cool.

In before "LOL CHEATERZ"


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL CHEATERZ

[action=Matt Crooks]posts this just for jj[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2008)

In before someone mistakenly posts video of that Morgan dude playing on the Sonor Giant Step pedals, confusing them with the duellists despite the fact they are completely different in function.


----------



## blackout (Jul 24, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> In before someone mistakenly posts video of that Morgan dude playing on the Sonor Giant Step pedals, confusing them with the duellists despite the fact they are completely different in function.


I knew they were two seprate pedals, but whats the difference?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2008)

The Giant Step has 2 separate pedals. You do true heel/toe technique on it. For the second stroke, you are actually pressing down on something. The Duallist just has some kind of mechanism that does the second stroke when you release the pedal.


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah i dont understand how the dualist 3 beaters on double pedal works


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 24, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> Yeah i dont understand how the dualist 3 beaters on double pedal works


the left pedal works just like a normal one does


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the left pedal works just like a normal one does



Ah right, okay that kinda makes more sence now, thanks


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> Ah right, okay that kinda makes more sence now, thanks



Yeah, if you want quad beaters, you have to go to 2 bass drums instead of a double (or in the Duallist's case, triple).


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 24, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> In before someone mistakenly posts video of that Morgan dude playing on the Sonor Giant Step pedals, confusing them with the duellists despite the fact they are completely different in function.



Morgan Agren? killer drummer!

I'd imagine you can make some great rhythmical craziness with duallists anyway, have never tried them.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Thatch (Nov 9, 2008)

These may not be dualist's but it's still crazy stuff. The video says these are Sonor Giant Step pedals

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=otBWf-B1g-c


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2008)

"Boy do I ever need a quadruple bass pedal!!" 
Lappy 486

Cool idea though, kinda like alt. picking in a way.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 28, 2008)

I know a guy who's endorsed by Duallist, but he just uses their standard double pedal, pretty solid built, he prefers them to the Iron Cobras he used to have.


----------



## Platy (Mar 3, 2009)

Thatch said:


> These may not be dualist's but it's still crazy stuff. The video says these are Sonor Giant Step pedals
> 
> YouTube - Quadruple Blasting



his feet aren't even moving... i'd like to seem him try to play that on real drums


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 4, 2009)

Platy said:


> his feet aren't even moving... i'd like to seem him try to play that on real drums





Some weird demonstration video. And drumming is about using the least amount of effort to get maximum results. You don't HAVE to move a whole lot to get what you want once you get momentum built up, unless of course you just want to burn through your energy. He does have that beater awful close, but for this application, it works for him 

And yes, I know it's triggered  But a shit ton of drummers use triggers in the studio, so what?


----------



## Platy (Mar 4, 2009)

yea, my point is he couldn't play that without the aid of electronics

lame


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright then, YOU play it on an electronic kit. Also, throw away any gear you use to produce distortion with your guitars, play an acoustic, and pick REALLY hard, otherwise you're cheating.


----------



## Kronpox (Mar 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Alright then, YOU play it on an electronic kit. Also, throw away any gear you use to produce distortion with your guitars, play an acoustic, and pick REALLY hard, otherwise you're cheating.



picks? picks are for cheaters.


----------

